# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Perú transforma desierto en tierra fértil

## gpacheco

Aquí les dejo un video que muestra el desarrollo que trajo consigo el proyecto Chavimochic y lo que podríamos hacer con proyectos similares. 
La agricultura peruana tiene un potencial altísimo, y sólo un pequeño porcentaje de nuestras tierras son cultivadas. Promovamos más proyectos de irrigación como el de Chavimochic y hagamos que nuestra agricultura crezca, utilizando eficientemente nuestros recursos hídricos. 
Qué bonito sería ver nuestra costa pintada de verde, con gente trabajando; y cuánto progreso podría traer a nuestro país una agricultura bien manejada.    
SaludosTemas similares: Cómo será la Tierra en el año 2052 I Feria de la Agrobiodiversidad Frutos de la Tierra Tierra en la sierra cerca a Lima Perú: La Tierra de las Oportunidades Ministro Leyton puso en marcha megaproyecto exportador en desierto de Virú

----------


## Vaquero24

solo como comentario, el video que pones linkeado a tu comentario ha sido borrado por que la cuenta asociada a el de youtube fue cancelada

----------

